# Utah NSTRA trial w/pics



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

What a weekend!

Firstly, I'd like to thank all who came out and supported the *NSTRA Best of the West Trial*. Whether you ran a pup, judged, or just came to watch and mingle, we were all glad to have you.

I'd also like to thank Moon for setting this thing up, and for 12 VoltMan as a fine Field Marshall, who kept this trial running smoothly (and that is hard to do in a triple, triple!) And a special thanks to all the fine judges, without whom we'd not be able to function.

Here are a few entitled pics from this debacle!

Out here by our lonesome.









Addin 'er up.









Bird Boy.









A good bird?









The Prize.









Cuttin 'er down to size.









Takin 'er easy.









Blitz.









Good GSP's.









Good wind.









Oprah.









Cowboy.









How they doin'?









A tall drink?









Even taller.









The Future.









Moon.









Where is she?









Score.









Bobwhite in dust.









Our Marshall.









Sunday _evening _coming down.









Goodnight Quillgordon style.









:mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya, looks like fun.

See if I donate a hundred clams to be in the "drawing" again! Gotta be present to win... :roll:

Nobody told me that! What a crock! You guys know where I live!

I guess I'll just have to go *buy* me a set of Filson Chaps... :?


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

great shots Zim, looks like a full day! What a blast.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Shut up Darin*...YOU DID NOT NEED TO BE PRESENT TO WIN!* :roll:

Thanks for posting the pics Zim. The trial was a ton of fun and ran real smooth. Thanks to all that participated and donated.


----------

